
The Most Beautiful Machine (based on idea of  Claude  Shannon) - nickb
http://www.kugelbahn.ch/sesam_e.htm
======
huhtenberg
Another implementation of the same idea - <http://www.leavemealonebox.com>

This one is supposedly 7 years old, so it predates the trunk version. It also
looks less _artistic_ and that's a good thing in this case if you ask me.

------
iuguy
Brilliant!

------
albertcardona
My father has a tiny box in the shape of a coffin, about 15 cm x 4 x 4, that
takes a coin and then a dead hand comes out and grabs it, followed by a nod of
the skull in one other end. Mechanical, from the 70s.

A machine whose only function is to (amuse and) turn itself off, is indeed
more interesting. Just sharing memories.

~~~
huhtenberg
Back in early 80s I saw the same toy, but in a form of a toilet. It was a
piggy bank.

A small plate was attached to the front of the seat, and the seat had its
cover closed. Hand would appear from under the cover, steal the coin from the
plate and follow with a flushing sound. It was really funny and it was, of
course, made in Japan :)

